# Connecting a tv aerial



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

We have just purchased a new build house and get the keys tomorrow, they have told us that the aerial wire is coiled up in the loft but we have to get our own aerial, was thinking this one

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-45-Element-High-Gain-Aerial/p/199496

But wanted to ask if anyone knows how to connect them, is it just wires that somehow connect to the aerial or is there connectors on them, would rather fit it myself if possible, thanks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Very easy to do chum. Have a look at the video below.






Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Dead easy to connect up.

Then grab yourself a compass, or theres probably a compass app on your phone these days, and align it to the compass bearing given here for your postcode and chosen transmitter.


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks alot both, it does look easy, will just have to move all the insulation out the way so i can see the beams, thanks again


----------

